# Anyone knows Lee Newman?



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was googling up info on Bolivian rams and I found this article here
The Cichlid Room Companion - Keeping and Breeding the Bolivian Ram, Microgeophagus altispinosa (Haseman, 1911)

The author is (was?) the curator of the Amazon gallery at the Vancouver aquarium (see The Cichlid Room Companion - Lee Newman). Anyone knows him? Is he still in town? Just curious. He must know a thing or two about FW fish...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hummm yes it looks like he's still here 
Curatorial Team

Still, anyone knows him?


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Hummm yes it looks like he's still here
> Curatorial Team
> 
> Still, anyone knows him?


Lee is one of the most well known speakers at International Conventions, Curator of Tropical Waters at the Vancouver Aquarium (since 1990) and a prolific author in many magazines (TFH etc.). I've known him for many years and last saw him when he had a presentation at the 2010 Caoac ( Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs) convention in Mississauga Ontario May 21-23 2010. He and his friend Dr. Wayne Leibel are world renowned experts on the South American Devil fish cichlid group (Geophagine group) as well as many other cichlids. Both are members of the American Cichlid Association. I am sure Lee is either in Milwaukee WI or on his way since the annual ACA starts on Thursday this week.
ACA 2010

By the way he is also a great guy.


----------

